
Donald Trump has no Browser on his phone and does not use any kind of PC - doener
https://twitter.com/matthardigree/status/903774585925107712
======
grzm
Original article is "Forceful Chief of Staff Grates on Trump, and the Feeling
Is Mutual"

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/01/us/politics/john-kelly-
tr...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/01/us/politics/john-kelly-trump.html)

------
johnsbrayton
Trump is the ultimate stress test of childproofing.

